# How far will the Rockets go in the Playoffs?



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

Hello! I am back after a very long absence on here. I am obviously a big ROCKETS fan and I just want to get all of your honest opinions on how far you believe the Rockets will go in the 2007 NBA Playoffs. I am concerned about how they have been losing a lot lately and that they will have little of no momemtum going into the playoffs. With McGrady being a typical crybaby wuss and not playing due to "back problems" (I still am not sure why he does not just have surgery in the off season to correct this issue if possible) I think they might lose to Utah in the first round. That would be embarrasing as I believe they are a better team. The should be able to get to the 2nd round at WORST. What do you folks think? And does anybody remember me from the past?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

:sigh: I think we're going to reach to the second round. I'm sure T-Mac wants to get pass the first round, but the Jazz will be hard to beat. If we can just get into the final we will be all set.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

All the way baby..........

We are going to the top
THE TOP I SAY


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

1st round knockout...sorry, Houston.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

All the way!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

where is the option for "miss the playoffs?"


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

7th game, 2nd round, in another tough loss against Dallas.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Yep

2nd Round Exit to Dallas


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*NBA Mutha****in Champions With Chuck Muth****in Hayes As MVP*


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> where is the option for "miss the playoffs?"


Real funny hater...but this is the ROCKETS forum. They are a 50-win team buddy.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

AFunk4Life said:


> Real funny hater...but this is the ROCKETS forum. They are a 50-win team buddy.


nono you got it all wrong... Pimped Out is a Rockets fan in a really bad disguise. Since we CAN'T miss the playoffs anymore, it was intended as a joke. 

50-win team, I love the sound of that...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

no result would surprise me. we could lose to the jazz in the first or run through the jazz, mavs, spurs, and any team out east to win the championship.

it's hard for me to really make a prediction except i think we are the only team in the league that can take down the mavs. they either lose to us in the 2nd round or win the championship.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

We won't lose to the stinkin Jazz in the first round. Then in the 2nd, if the sun still rises from the east, Johnson will outplay JVG again. We'd be lucky to get 2 wins from the super Mavs.

Anyway, I do hope for a miracle. 
:cheer: Vamos JVG! :cheer:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> *NBA Mutha****in Champions With Chuck Muth****in Hayes As MVP*



SNORT! Yall crack me up!! PO is a hater... OBLT is a comedian  All Heck breaks loose in here!!

I vote WCF!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

just because i dont think the rockets will make the playoffs this year, i'm a hater? sheesh.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

PO, I actually get the joke this time! Rockets will get passed the Jazz and suprise everyone in the second round by putting up a fight against DTown.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

The closer we get to the actual playoffs the more nervous I get? :no: I know our team is actually really good when we play smart? But its just that we play so stupid sometimes??? For no good got dang reason... we'll be beating the snotballs outta of team by 15 then all of sudden, we can't make a damn layup???:raised_ey 

You can't do that against UTA or DAL? in the playoffs . . . or remember the game 7 in DAL where Yao and Tmac both had like 33 each, but the rest of the team only scored like a total of 7pts? We lost by 35? It hurt me to my soul. . . seriously, I was like in a bad mood for like a week! :rant: That **** pissed me off, I think we have a better squad now, no Flyin' Ryan Bowen or David Wesley, but I think the bigger question is 

Can Tracy and Yao depend on _ Battier, Howard, Skip, Chuck, and Luther_ cause those are the only guys who'll be playing in the rotation, except for maybe Dke. 

Pick N Roll, sounds like a french breakfast dish? (Piche & Rolle 7.99 at La Madeolliene's or something) I'm just not sure we can defend it since well we haven't defended it... Luther seems to think he shouldn't? He has Horry-like shooting potential, but he is a bonehead basketball IQ-wise! An absolutely horrendous decison-maker, passer, and team-defender. :thumbdown: Jeff must make defensive/offensive subs during crutial times late in games. Luther's shooting will be needed, but Juwan and Chucks' decison-making and rebounding will also be vital.

The only other concern I have is on the Sidelines. Jeff prepares the team well with good gameplans. But if the other team also is prepared, which we know the Jazz will be, he MUST MAKES ADJUSTMENTS? Jerry Sloan IMO is one of the Best coaches in the NBA barenone. He just hasn't won a ring to "validate" his greatness in public opinion. 
He *Can *OutCoach JVG if Tmac and Yao don't put on their Superman and Batman capes to win us the series, don't think it just Can't happen. _Sloan found a way to frustrate Rudy, Hakeem, Clyde, Barkely, and at times Jackson, and Jordan?_So let's not underestimate his ability to have an effect on this series. . .its not just about Yao, Tmac, and Carlos Boozer?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We are going all the way unless we run into the Suns. 

I really really want to watch the coming game just to put my fear to rest that if we face them in the playoffs it will be a 4-0 white wash.


----------



## zxuan (Apr 1, 2007)

SA, Suns, Dallas 
rockets have no chance to win them.


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

zxuan said:


> SA, Suns, Dallas
> rockets have no chance to win them.


Come on now, how can you say they have NO chance? They definately have a chance against anyone, because they have a very good team (over 50 wins). However, those three teams may present matchup problems. But remember, the Rockets are statisticly the BEST defensive team in the entire NBA. Let's now sell the boys short, especially when Yao Ming is 7'6 !!!! :lol: They need to continue to play great team defense and use their strengths (Yao's inside game and McGrady's ability to score in bunches) to their advantage and play off the other team's weaknesses, which are the Spurs' age, the Suns' lack of defense at times, and the Mavs, well, I'm not sure what their weakness would be, so that one may be very tough. Go Rockets and thanks for the great posts so far. Have faith people.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

The Rockets can beat the Spurs, but the starters has to play well. It's not impossible to beat the Mavs and Suns. We are likely to run into them. Everyone has to play like they are going to be eliminated if they don't win the game. A few stupid moves will cost us the game.

I said that we are going to get to the second round. The reason is that we tend to have a bad 4th quarter if we are in the lead by 15+. We can still win if it happens on the teams we can beat. When it comes time to go against the Mavs and Suns, we are likely going to lose.

The road to the Finals is a hard one. Once there, we can win it.


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

Krimzon said:


> The Rockets can beat the Spurs, but the starters has to play well. It's not impossible to beat the Mavs and Suns. We are likely to run into them. Everyone has to play like they are going to be eliminated if they don't win the game. A few stupid moves will cost us the game.
> 
> I said that we are going to get to the second round. The reason is that we tend to have a bad 4th quarter if we are in the lead by 15+. We can still win if it happens on the teams we can beat. When it comes time to go against the Mavs and Suns, we are likely going to lose.
> 
> The road to the Finals is a hard one. Once there, we can win it.


Very good take Krimzon...you make very valid points. It would be very difficult to beat dallas or phoenix if they blow big leads. Its imperitive against those teams to take care of 4th quarter leads, becuase if you give those teams a chance to come back, you are dead to rights. However, if McGrady and Ming play well and the supporting cast, especially Shane Battier, Luthor Head, and Rafer Alston do their part, and defense is the 1st priority, a title is not out of the question in H-Town IMO.


----------



## loneTuTu (Apr 16, 2007)

Definitly defeat Utah in round 1. Personally I think Rockets will win in 6. But it seems it is an extremely hard task for Rockets to beat Dallas.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I think we will go all the way. total blind faith is the best way 

haha


----------

